
F*** MongoDB, F*** Node.js, and F*** You - jpro
http://java.dzone.com/articles/f-mongodb-f-nodejs-and-f-you
======
simon
Ok, interesting enough article, but could we cut back just a tad on the
attention seeking headlines?

~~~
eslachance
I think that was the point - an ironic title for a post that goes against the
types of articles with exactly the same caracteristics.

~~~
simon
I'm English, so I understand irony just fine. There are still ways to write
interesting headlines without going Howard Stern on us.

